# Schaeffer's Last Chancers



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

_As Colonel Schaeffer turns around in the launching bay of the Thunderhawk, the bay door opens. "OK men, get your grave-chutes ready, we're dropping behind ork lines. At the count of three we all jump." Everybody gets ready and starts walking twoards the door. "One, two, THREE"..._

As he landed, Machlore rolled into the nearest cover and readied his lasgun. The orks suddenly realized that the squad had landed. They charged with a murderous look in their eyes, while shooting their guns. Machlore shot, when the orks were fifteen feet away, he dropped the lasgun and took his two chainswords out of their holsters, ready for the combat ahead.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

OK Time to Die Last Chancers!


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Running towards the Orks, Gart started firing his shotgun. Seeing a mob of Gretchin being herded towards him by an Ork, he slung his shotgun across his back and pulled out a combat blade in one fluid movement. 
"Time to die, xenos scum!", he bellowed.
OOC: This is my first post, so don't mind me:crazy:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(This is a just throw yourself in I assume?)
At the signal Jerric lept from the thunderhawk, activating his grav chute. Redying his flamer he smiled. _Orks... they burn like preists..._ As he came down he angeled himself on top of a small mob of orks, flaming as he came down. They burnt well he thaught to himself. Of couse in his usual sjhort sitedness he found himself surounded by the remnents of the mob. about 7 orks. With big pointy things... "Shit!" He cried, gunning his flamer at one of them.
(Any help?)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Kicking a Grot in the face, Gart headed straight for the Orc and disbatched him a few short blows. As the Grots ran for it, he turned to see a fellow Last Chancer land in the midst of a mob of Orks, flaming most of the, but still outnumbered. _Loony bastard_, he thought. Readying his weapons, he charged toards him. _He still hasn't paid me for those lahl sticks, anyway_, Gart told himself.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Reaching the Orks, Gart pulled out a frag grenades and chucked it, blowing an Orks arm off. Unsheathing his blade, he stabbed another Ork in the stomach. Taking out two more in the same way, he reached the Last Chancer.
"Like I'll let you die when you still owe me!" he bellowed.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: yes it is a throw yourself in)

"Damn it" Machlore yelled as an Ork sliced across his arm. He sliced at it with his good arm, and stabbed it with his other. "Thats another one down, a couple thousand more to go."

_The Colonel yells "Someone destroy the damned killa kans."_

Machlore turns around and sees a giant blade swinging towards him. He ducks just in time, grabbing a melta bomb and readying it. He charges towards the killa kan and places the melta bomb on its 'shoulder'. Its arm blasts off, revealing the pilot, which takes out a gun "time to die" he says. Machlore ducks and saws the ork in two. He hops in, taking command of the Killa Kan. "Buahahahaha" he screams as he starts to chop orks into peices with the remaining arm. He turns the Killa Kan around to see another suddenly slice at his, which suddenly bursts into flames. He quickly jumps out and rolls to take the impact of the explosion behind him.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Yeah, its a throw myself in:biggrin:
Charging towards another mob of Orks, Gart was suddenly confronted by a huge Ork Warboss. Turning to run, the Warbosses huge choppa connected with his head...


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"We've got a man down" Machlore screams over the fray.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Training his sniper rifle at the Warboss, Simeon grinned as he saw Gart cut down. "Ha!"
Aiming at the Bosses head, he pulled the trigger. The Boss keeled over, causing his mob of Nobs to start fighting over who was in command.
Allowing himself another grin, Simeon looked around for more targets.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Machlore lets a bloodcurdling scream over the fray of battle he charges the Nobz, in a wild frenzy of blood, gore, and limbs. Someone suddenly yells "Duck". He gets quickly behind what cover he can find as a mortar shell hits the Nobz.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Harbil cackled as he saw the devastation his mortor shell had caused, and turned to the loader.
"Load, you lazy bastard! Load!"


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Machlore picks up an ork Burna' he aims it towards a squad of Gretchin and fires, immolating at least ten. More and more suddenly pour out of practically nowhere. "Some covering fire would be nice" he screams.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Priming the mortor, Harbil fired it at the huge mob of Gretchin with an insane laugh. A huge explosion rocked the battlefield as it landed in the centre of the xenos. 
"Hahahahaha! Booom!"
OOC: Stop getting yourself in these messes!


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: isin't the objective of an RPG to get yourself into messes, and somehow get out?)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Then stop calling for backup.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

OOC: OK

As Machlore chops yet another gretchin in half, he turns around to face the remaining Killa Kan. He gets on a mound and jumps on top of it. He takes off the lid and throws two frag grenedes in it. BOOM. He jumps in and starts to chop the oncoming gretchins.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Just as Harbil was about to fire on a mob of Skarboys, he heard rustling behind him. Whipping round, he saw nothing. Shrugging, he turned back to the mortor, just as the loader let out a scream, a bloody hole in chest. "B****y Kommandos!", Harbil screamed, whipping out the plasma pistol he had nicked from a fallen officer(that was one of the reasons he was in the Last Chancers) and wildly shot at the Orks, taking two out.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Machlore sliced another gretchin he suddenly saw the Kommandos. He turned around and charged towards them, slicing a couple Skarboys while he was at it. He got to them, but suddenly one oppened the lid. He took out a wild looking ork gun from the inside of the Killa Kan and shot the Kommando's head off. "Cool", he said. He grabbed another and stared to shoot at the Orks wildly. "Die you ba*t**ds" he yelled.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

As Harbil shot the Kommando Nob in the head, he saw a battered looking Killer Kan come thundering towards him. As it reached him, one of the remaining Kommandos jumped up and and opened the lid, but was promptly beheaded by a blast from inside. A Last Chancer popped out with some wierd Ork gun, and started shooting wildly. "Glad you joined in!" shouted Harbil sarcasticly.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Any time. Want one o' these?" Machlore asked Harbil, while tossing him an ork gun. Suddenly he heard an explosion behind him. As he turned around there was a rain of corpses. Suddenly one says "Blow...that damned...Looted...Basilisk...up" and handed Machlore a Melta Bomb as he died. Machlore suddenly recognized Frank through his bloodied face. "I will" Machlore said and looked for the Looted Basilik. He saw it towards the east. He started to go, but suddenly a Nob with a Power Klaw came out in front of him. Machlore quickly shot him. He then took the Klaw off and grabbed it for himself. "This'll be useful" he said as he put it on his right arm. He started to run again, and somehow reached the Looted Basilisk, cleaving orks as he went. He got to it and started to bash it with his Klaw. Out of the battery a wierd klanking sound came, and an Ork engenier came out of the hatch "why it not work?" he said. Machlore shot the ork, and suddenly remembered the Melta Bomb, which he placed. He ran away as fast as possible. After five seconds there was a giant explosion behind him. He turned around and saw a twenty meter crater. "Sweet" he said.


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Vladaka crawled from the dirt as the smell of cowardice poured from him, he was then met by a choppa and fell to the floor wounded.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Emerging from his warm and contented reveree of burning, Jerrec noticed a man who had been choped by an ork. Burning the ork, and checking around to make sure that no others were to neer, he bent down and slaped the man around the face "Wake up you sod I need backup" Hearing an explosion some distance off he turned and stood up to see smoke billowing from the remains of a basalisk. His jaw dropped as he saw a guardsman emerge wearing a power Klaw. 
(OOC: Sorry for letin things get ahead of me, I take it by whats hapened so far that there are no godmoding regulations?)


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Vladaka woke up to see the sight of a grizzled veteran. He dragged himself to his feet using his weapon as a crutch and fired it wildly into the distance almost killing some of his fellow guardsmen. Vladaka suddenly lost balance and fell on the floor by an ork's foot.....


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: other than stuff like blowing up Titans with lasguns, yeah)
Machlore walked towards a Last Chancer with a flamer. "You, we need to get men into squads if we want to survive" he told the Last Chancer. He looked around and suddenly the ground started to rumble. "I've got a bad feeling" he said. Suddenly the mound in front of him started to grow quickly, until it exploded, and a lictor came out. "Things just got a hell of a lot worse" he told himself as he looked around for a gun large enough to take it out. "Oh, what the f**k!!" he yelled as he charged it...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Holding the wierd Ork gun, Harbil was trying to find out how to work. "It's got about ten bloody triggers for f**ks sake!" he wailed. Seeing a Lictor burst out of the ground a few metres away, he raised the gun, and pulled a trigger on random.A bolt of green energy burst out the barrel, taking one of the lictors arms off, and blowing Harbil back about twenty metres.
"F**K!"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: erm, not to nitpick but shootas run on psycic energy, humans cant use them ignore me of you dont care)
"Oh! fun! More to burn" Turning the flamer on the new enemies Jerrec gunned his flamer and grined meniachly, burning at least 3 before the next pod exploded. He cast his eyes around, seeing another pod forming, he burnt it down before it could explode. Then he turned back to finish the other nids...
"Come and get it while its hot!!!"


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Seeing a ray of green light blast one of the lictor's arms off, Machlore jumped on its back and started to bash the lictor's head, which promptly exploded in brains and blood. He suddenly saw the other pods coming down. He jumped off the dead lictor and ran towards the next one. Suddenly with a blinding flash of light, the next lictor had a hole in the middle of it. Machlore realized that it came from beside him. He saw an Ork with a large gun, which he backhanded and sent flying five meters.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: This is funny...)
Jerrec was slightly disturbed by the amazing acts of heroism demonstrated by his comrads. He decided to just burn some more. "Awww, these ones are all gone, I'll go find more." As he walked twards the neerest area containing more orks and nids. When a pod fell almost on top of him, he gladly burnt it to a crisp.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As he grabbed another ork by the skull and crushed it, Machlore saw his worst nightmare-a tyranid bio-titan emerge from the ground. "Holy empereor!!" he said. Suddenly a juge blast hit it on an arm. He turned around and saw a Warhound titan begin to shoot at the monstrosity. "I guess that means the reinforcements are here" he said.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Um, I'm out. This is ridiculos. (In a funny way)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Prvt. Kemp screamed like a girl when the ground under his feet came rushing up, then his scream was cut off when he realised what he was standing on "HOLY F**k!" "THAT'S ONE HUGE 'NID!" he started to fire his flashlight at it but it seemed to have no effect, so he threw a frag down one of the many holes that covered the beast and leaped off landing in a pile of dead orks and turned just in time to see the huge explosion his frag had caused "HOLY...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Swimming out of unconciousness, Harbil suddenly remembered that he was in a battle. Grabbing his plasma pistol, he saw a huge Tyranid charging towards him. Suddenly, reality ripped and the Tyranid was sprouting seven screaming Snotlings. As it crashed to the ground, Harbil saw an Ork a few hundred metres away, with a really wierd-looking gun on his shoulder.
"Where can I get one of those?"


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Titan Commander Luhare shot the plasma into another swarm of gaunts he laughed the same way he did every time he blew up one of those swarms. "Ok focus the missile launchers on that bio-titan." he told the crew. Suddenly one of the crew yelled "we've got a hull breach on deck 13".

(OOC: look at your sig, Discy, it says I ARE treacherous and cold.)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

...S**T!" he screamed when he saw that his frag had blown a hole the size of a land raider in the Bio-Titan, but when the imperial titan nearly crushed him he realised how thick he just was "Oh, that sucks..." he noticed that there were about 30-40 gaunts ripping into the hull of the Imperial Titan and started looking around for a weapon he could use because he dropped his lasgun when he jumped off the Biotitan, he found a dead officer and releived him of his power sword and his plasma pistol, he also took a flamer off of one of the command squad that was accompianing his corpse in the thick mud and ichor from the Bio-Titan then started to climb up the titans leg just as the last gaunt was scurrying in...


----------



## Creed_Of_Assassin (Oct 31, 2008)

Heavy Weapons Trooper Ikarius was about to fire at an ork Looted Tank when a Huge Tyranid with two large crab-like claws, a huge gun with a sack attached to it and a tail with a large sipky ball on the end appeared in front of him "F**KING H**L!" he screamed as he pulled the trigger and ran back as he waited for the smoke to clear, then there was a loud ear splitting ROAR from the smoke as the beast came charging at him and firing it's huge gun at him, one of the shots managed to graze his arm and a sudden burst of pain hit him as his flesh started to rot and he screamed at the top of his lungs thinking he was going to die...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

As Harbil dropped his gun(it had run out), he saw wierd ball things with tentacels drifting towards him. Picking off the nearest one, it exploded...
"Oh bugger", was his last thought.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Titan Commander Luhare sent the rapid reaction force to the hull breach, the missile launchers shot at the bio-titan. The missiles blew a hole the size of a Land Raider. It suddenly turned around and started to charge to towards the Imperial Titan. "Oh, S**T!!" Luhare yelled "shoot all we've got on to that thing."


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Prvt. Kemp clambered into the hole the gaunts had ripped into the Titan's leg and immediately noticed the foul stench of burned flesh, then saw the gaunts that were now as stiff as his sargeant's old bones after chewing through some live wires. He heard some lasgun fire and then someone shouting for help around the corner and then pulled out his flamer as he ran to help, he turned the corner and saw 4 'nids ripping what looked like the remnants of a light defense squad to pieces, "DIE YOU ALIENS SONS OF B*TCHS!" he screamed as he opened up with the flamer leaving behind a small barbeque as he started to search out the other gaunts...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Scratching his head, Garth wondered how the hell he got in this mess. Oh yeah, he killed those guardsmen in that pub. Snapping out of his daze, he primed his meltagun and took out a Killer Kan that was storming towards him.
Suddenly he heard an enormous crash behind him, the shockwave throwing him to the ground. Looking round he saw a Titans foot a few hundred metres away, where it had crussed a Battlefortress.
"Son of a b***h!"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

the metal hull of the hellhound "emperor's wrath' sped across broken corpses and blood soaked soil to it's destonation. the hatch at the top had been ripped off and the turret 'misplaced', but lucius didn't mind the bloody pulps of what had been the tanks crew lying next to him. the last year had been complete hell and this had just crossed the line. he sped off, hoping to run over the colonel and take as many as he could too. he didn't care


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Prvt. Kemp was tracking the 'nids through the narrow maintenance tunnels of the Titan, "These things are _so_ hard to follow, what with the gapping holes they leave in the walls, claw marks everywhere, and don't forget the noises they keep making" _*SCRRREEEEECH*_ "See what I mean?" he kept saying to himself as he sprinted through the Titan. Just when he thought these tunnels were going to keep going on for ever he came to a dead end, he turned around when he heard the telltale scratching of a 'nid behind him and managed to pull up his flamer just as it leaped at him and managed to get it's mouth around the barrel of the flamer, "Mmmm, i see barbeque in the near future" said Prvt. Kemp as he gunned the flamer in to life, for all 0.3 seconds of fuel left, "Oh bugger" He said as the 'nid leaped away still feeling the all new sensation in it's mouth, he reached for his power sword as it went to leap again...


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: can someone make someone meet me?)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: please?)


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

(oooc: on the thread?)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: yes that would be good)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

it would be better if someone else helped kill the 'nids and the surprise I have in store for later on :grin:


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: it would be better if someone else helped kill the 'nids and the surprise I have in store for later on :grin


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

a ear splitting cry erupted from behind as lucius spun around, a large xeno had borrowed through the hull and was screeching. the last chancer pulled a combat knife and a frag grenade from he's belt and charged the monsrtous creature with a death scream of defiance


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: Here I am:grin

Machlore jumped into the hole of the Imperial Titan. He ran into one of the maintinence tunnels and saw another Last Chancer with a flamer and a genestealer split in half. "Lets go, there are more 'nyds to kill" he told the Last Chancer.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

"Thank god there's someone else here, if it wasn't for you i would probably go insane" Kemp said as he got up and handed his Plasma Pistol to the other last chancer that had stumbled upon him "You take this, i'm a s**t shot with it anyway, i'm better with this" he said as he waved the power sword around threatenangly. "Let's go kill those 'nids!" he shouted as he started running off down the corridor, hoping the other last chancer would follow him...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

lucius stabbed wildly into the nid with he's knife, but it uselessly bounced of it's organic plates. it reared back and spat a stream of smaller organisms from it's mouth and onto lucius's chest, they started to borrow through he's light armour and into skin. the ravener lunged for him as he popped the grenade, a smile on he's face, it wasn't the colonel, but he'd have a ravener next to he's mutilated corpse......BOOOOM! and it was over as the heavily damaged hellhound, and all it's content, exploded in a firery ball of metal and flesh as the fuel and promethium tanks exploded, creating a meduim sized crater in the ground and spewing flaming wreckage in all directions....
(oooc:sorry that_guy, i won't be in your're idea)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: allgood lol, we can take these 'nids (I think) on our own :grin: )

As Kemp rounded the corner he started hacking the 'nids that seemed to appear out of nowhere and sent their body parts flying in all directions as he tried to clear a path, "Die you Bastards, DIE!" he screamed as he finished off the last of them, only to be slammed into a wall by a lictor that was hiding in the shadows, "If I'm gonna die today, I'm taking your slimy as* with me" he said as he was about to prime a frag...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing a Ork Warbike lying in the dirt, Garth decided to give it a go. Hopping on, he was stoked when it started up perfectly. VROOOOOOM!
"Lets go kill us some 'nids!", he bellowed, as he sped off.
OOC: Whats happened to the Colonel?


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Kemp was dissapointed as he realised the last chancer that he gave his plasma pistol to was not coming, he blew the frag and laughed as he did so, he always knew a frag was gonna kill him...


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Kemp wondered if death was like this then he didn't want to be dead, his left arm was in extreme pain and there was something crushing his chest and everything was smoky, then the smoke cleared and he realised that the frag didn't kill him, but he was gonna need some medeical attention soon or his arm was a gonner...


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: sorry, I've been sick for a while.)
As he jumped out of the wreckage, Machlore went to the Last Chancer whom had given him the plasma pistol, which blew up in his face after shooting a gaunt. He took the med-pack he had used for the plasma explosion, and used it on the Chancer. As the Chancer stood up, Machlore told him, "never give me plasme again" as he tossed the burnt out gun.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Roaring along on his bike, Garth saw three bloody HUGE 'nids charging a Leman Russ. "Shit!", he screamed, as the bike slewed to a halt. Seeing a discarded lascannon nearby, he set it up and took off one 'nids head. 
Calmly dispaching the other two, he hurried towards tank, before discovering that all the crew were either dead or run for it. "Cowards!", he shouted at their retreating backs.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: allgud lol thanks for arriving though :drinks

Kemp laughed as the burnt out plasma pistol fell to the ground and said "ok, just so long as you arrive faster next time" both the last chancers laughed until they heard a huge BANG followed a loud high pitched siren, "I think we got all the 'nids in here, we should find the control room, follow me" Kemp said and started running along the green lines painted on the ground with the words CONTROL ROOM written on it, "What a day" Kemp said under his breath, "and to think that I was relaxing on a beach two days ago"...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Romulus laid on the titan control room with his life blood soaking the metal. The nid that had openened his innards now laid on the flow with the back of it's head blown off. the green and red mixed on the floor and heard loud footsteps not far away. His standard lasgun was lieing on the floor not a meter away, he slowly reached out and brought it closer. He was ready to take another nid before entering the emperor's relem. A human stepped into the control room and he laughed, swinging his head back, he had almost shot an allie. 'Hello" he said weakly....


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Machlore ran with the medipac towards the injured man, a squad of genestealers jumped through a door on the other side. "Cover me while I use the medipac" he told the other Last Chancer. After five minutes, ten geanstealers lay dead on the ground. "Thanks" he told Kemp.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

A screech coming from a dying xeno made Romulus wait before he could clearly speak. He laid quietly on the floor as one of the men patched up his bleeding gut. "Who are you?" he managed to ask while wincing in pain.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Shut up, grab a gun, and follow me" Machlore told the injured man as he finished patching the man up. He then walked through the hole through which the gaunts had come.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

A smile found Romulus's face as he stood up quickly. The quick movement brought a rush of pain, though he followed the man. "All i wanted was your name" he mumbled, picking up a discarded lasgun and chainsword...


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

"Don't bother thanking me, I only stopped the gaunts from ripping you both to shreds" Kemp said sarcastically with a smirk, "the name's Kemp by the way, and all I need to know is if you know how to use that chainsword"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Romulus smiled at the line and pulled down on the chainswords trigger. He swung it in a full spin around his head and brought it to a halt a centremetre from kemp's neck, the jagged metal creating a slight breeze. "Your question answered?" he replied with a smirk and went off to follow machlore. Kemp exhailed and quickly followed, not sure if he liked this guy....


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Machlore's the name, and try not to do anythig fancy, all we need is to kill orks and 'nyds" He told Romulus as they walked out the fallen titan. Taking pot shots at a couple orks passing, he told Kemp "Next time, I'll let you bleed to death as gaunts rip you to shreds."


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Kemp wondered if he really meant what he said and if he did, what he did to deserve it, "hey guys, wait up" he said and started after them, "geeze, wonder if this guy knows that im the one with the power sword" he muttered under his breathe so they didn't hear them...


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Suddenly, out of an exploded Russ, a band of orks came charging twoards the group. "Oh, great." Machlore said as he took out two of his knives...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Romulus held his lasgun in one arm and brandished the chainsword in the other. Firing the las-blasts, he charged off screaming "For the Emperor!" and caught two orks in the guts as he spun the sword horozontaly....


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Stabbing two orks simultaneusly, Machlore turned twoard the last one, but from behinde a chainsword stabbed it. "thanks" he said.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Kemp sliced left and right at the several orks attacking him and wondered when Machlore and Romulus would notice that most of the orks were attacking him, "Ooomph!"He was knocked to the ground when an ork hit him square in the back with it's choppa, luckily the ork was dumb enough to hit him with the wrong side of the choppa but he was still sure he heard something crack, "Help!" he wheezed as loud as he could and hoped that they would get here before the orks could finish him off...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Hearing a cry for assistance, Romulus spun around and, almost formaly, executed the ork over Kemp with a single swing of his chainsword. He helped kemp up and then, nodding in acknowlegdment at kemp's silent thanks, launched into combat with one of the last orks. A off course choppa forming a shallow cut allong his forearm.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing a Last Chancer getting attacked by some Orks, Garth charged towards them, swinging a big axe he had looted from a dead Nob.
"Eat some metal, you green bastards!", he screamed, taking three out in one sweep, narrowly missing the Guardsman.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"hey! Watch where your swingin that thing!" screamed Romulus at the newcomer. Looking down at the last ork, which he had sent a las gun round through the heart, he asked the chancers, 'There are some nids over there" that said, he charged towards the xenos, firing his lagun and attracting their attention. Kemp watched Romulus go off and mumbled to his fellows, "his making us look bad".....


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"The Emperor's flames shall desroy the traitors, and purge the heteric!" Machlore charged at the 'nyds while reciting the Litanies of Fire. He stabbed two of them and quickly ducked under a gaunt's shot. He then quickly rolled behind cover. He saw a missile launcher laying beside him...


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

_Suddenly drop pods started to come in, raining fire and Space Marines. Dreadnoughts and Thunderfire Cannons. Suddenly three thunderhawks land. You are voxed to go into them._
(OOC: time to go to another misson, Last Chancers. Keep your characters (or make new ones...whatever))
As Machlore ran twoards the thunderhawks, the Colonel appeared next to him. The Colonel outran him soon. When he finally got to the ship, he realized that he was one of the first there.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

_"We're moving on to Vothoris, the desert planet." the colonel informs you. "There have been various Dark Eldar and Eldar raids. We have to stop them. You realize that only half of the people that attacked the orks are remaing. We will be landing in an hour.

An hour later, you arrive in a small city. There are various corpses, both human and Eldar. "The Dark Eldar are coming!!!" someone yelled down the street..._

Machlore got ready inside a ruined building. First came the jetbikes. He shot at them, but they were too fast. They were suddenly upon them, so he took out his power sword and his bolt pistol. He shot at a bike, which exploded. He then sliced a Dark Eldar in half, and got on its jetbike. "Sweet" he wispered to himself.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

This Thread is now officially...DEAD.
For being a first time making a thread, I think that it went well, 8 pages.
:biggrin:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

No no no my friend, though this one may be dead, the new idea with the De and eldar will be the birth of a new thread. Start another one, this could become a long series of Last chancers roleplay threads. I'm definatly in.


----------

